
Cool: paulgraham.com #4 result on Google for "startups" and #5 for "startup" - vlad
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=startups&btnG=Search
======
vlad
And, I just did a search for "write a story web 2.0" on google.com and Paul is
#5. Apparently that's because he's also the #4 search result for just "web
2.0"

[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q;=write+a+story+web+2.0&btnG;=Search](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=write+a+story+web+2.0&btnG=Search)

